

How I rank better using microsites - quellhorst
http://www.abtain.com/articles/exact-match-domains-for-easier-search-engine-ranking

======
thefool
I really don't understand how this helps you.

The one page site doesn't really contain useful information, so anyone google-
ing "dallas classifieds" that does click the link will bounce pretty
immediately.

Do you have any statistics on the number of people that click through the
links on your site? Like how many page views has it gotten vs. how many people
have clicked on outbound links.

At the same time, "dallasclassifieds.org" has a page rank of 0, so linking it
up to your primary site will not really improve the page rank of that site if
I understand the basic idea of pagerank correctly.

The only real potential benefit that it can possibly create is that you
_might_ get some revenue if you throw some google ads up on the site. As it is
right now, you are essentially taking a spot away from a potentially more
useful service showing up on the main page.

~~~
quellhorst
I don't have those stats right now, but I'll get them soon. Will be testing
Adsense after the next deployment. What is surprising is that you have to make
sure you block your Google Ads from your own sites, no reason to pay Google
for that.

Primary goal is to actually build out each of these to make them more useful
to visitors.

------
Cmccann7
I get that you can use a microsite to rank well for a specific keyword like
"dallas classifieds" but how you pass this through to another site you want
this term to rank for?

For example if I want classifieds.com to rank well for "dallas classifieds"
how do I use that microsite to improve my ranking on classifieds.com for that
term?

~~~
quellhorst
My site is <http://dallas.abtain.com/> , you'll see that I link to my site in
the list of "dallas classifieds" sites.

You can also move the traffic to your own site by making the microsite a
related/useful service. One example would be a mortgage company making a
mortgage calculator site. The calculator site then links people back to the
mortgage application site.

------
ddemchuk
Ranking #11 with an exact match domain is not doing well by any means. Spot 11
gets maybe 1% of the total clicks coming from that search term. Exact Match
domains are very easy to rank with minimal link building and quality on site
content.

And to people wondering how a microsite like this can help your main project
site, it's because its a hell of a lot easier to rank an exact match domain
for a keyword than it is a page of your own site. So you can rank these exact
matches and then use them essentially as an info proxy site, where visitors
can then click through to your real money site. It's a great strategy really
if you want to increase your organic traffic.

